# Emonda SL frameset or Cervelo R3 frameset?



## BigPoser (Jan 11, 2013)

Looking at upgrading my current frame and I came across the Emonda SL. The geometry is almost identical as the R3 and I have heard nothing but good things regarding both. I do like the price of the SL over the R3, but have always liked having something that is less well known. Not that Cervelo is not well known, just not one of the big 3. I have to admit that I'm also looking at a Boardman SLS 9.8 frame too. 

Does anyone have any experience with any or all of these that I've mentioned? How do the rides compare? I don't plan on racing, but do like the occasional fondo and do lots of group rides. 

I'm currently on the mend since I tore a couple ligaments in my thumb, so I have a couple months to decide. My LBS carries all 3 which is great. 

Any advice is appreciated. 

Brandon


----------



## BigPoser (Jan 11, 2013)

No one has an opinion on this?


----------



## UpHillCrawler (Jul 14, 2004)

BigPoser said:


> No one has an opinion on this?


I was looking at the SL5 / SL6 and ended up getting the Cervelo R2. The Emonda is a really nice bike, but for me the R2 just had a little better fit and ride (plus I've had a bunch of Treks and wanted to get something different). 
Never seen a Boardman but I've heard great things about them and it would be the most exclusive of the 3. 
Honestly they're all great frames and you'll probably be very happy with whichever one you choose...


----------



## Donn12 (Apr 10, 2012)

Do you have another thread on this? I thought I recommended the r3 and some others said boardman?


----------



## BigPoser (Jan 11, 2013)

Donn12 said:


> Do you have another thread on this? I thought I recommended the r3 and some others said boardman?


I did but the more people that see it the more responses I'll get.


----------



## UpHillCrawler (Jul 14, 2004)

BigPoser said:


> I did but the more people that see it the more responses I'll get.


Just give out free beer coupons with every response and I'll gurantee you'll be overwhelmed with responses, lol!!!


----------

